# Beginner dirt planted tank?



## lauren1453 (Apr 4, 2017)

I have a 10 gallon tank that I'm planning on putting dirt as a bottom layer and sand as a top layer. I don't want it too be overly complicated, so wanting to stick to low light and no CO2.

My main question is what are the easiest plants I can have in my tank. Im interesting in those carpeting plants, but not sure if it'll work without C02 or excessive lighting.


----------



## troutsniffer (Dec 10, 2015)

There is a few low light carpeting plant choices. My advice would be to check tropica's website.

Any plants will work. Crypts and sword species grow very well in dirt. If you're not going to dose co2 I would stay away from alot of stem plants, unless you go with something easy like ludwigia or rotala. Dirt works great, I never use sand though, be careful of large gas pockets when using it.


----------

